# Colorado Trail Access Issues



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

I just received this from a friend:

A 30 day comment period has just begun regarding the re-location of 32 miles of the co-located CT/CDNST from Lujan Creek to the La Garita Wilderness. This part of the trail is currently on motorized routes. The USFS preferred alternative would make the new trail "Non Mechanized", *effectively closing a large piece of non-wilderness trail to bicycles.*
USDA Forest Service - Saguache Ranger District NEPA Projects - Continental Divide National Scenic Trail Addition


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Subscribed.


----------



## Moustache rider (Jun 1, 2007)

The current preferred plan would close a section of the old trail so you couldn't even bike the old route if you wanted to. 
This is a bum deal.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

watching this fer sure...


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

Here's how/where to comment:
https://cara.ecosystem-management.org/Public/CommentInput?Project=31283



> Continental Divide National Scenic Trail Addition #31283
> *Commenting on This Project*
> The Forest Service values public input. Comments received, including respondents' names and addresses, will become part of the public record for this proposed action. Comments submitted anonymously will be accepted and considered; however, anonymous comments will not provide the agency with the ability to provide you with project updates. The Forest Service wishes to provide you with as many opportunities as possible to learn about our activities.
> 
> ...


Do they accept email only comments?
Are there a few 'bullet' points that would be good to include?
How about an example email - make it easy to write and send?

These comments really really do impact the decision making regarding these new "rules"....and once a "rule" is in place, it is damn hard to remove.


----------



## goldenboy (Oct 4, 2004)

email sent. thanks for the heads up


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

sent mine in


----------



## FTC Rider (Apr 16, 2010)

I would like to send comments in but I am too lazy to write it from scratch. Would someone like to post or send me their comment? Thanks!


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

FTC Rider said:


> I would like to send comments in but I am too lazy to write it from scratch. Would someone like to post or send me their comment? Thanks!


I just wrote this to Mary Nelson:
[email protected]

*Subject Line:*
Continental Divide National Scenic Trail Addition #31283

*Email:*
Hi Mary,

In reference to Continental Divide National Scenic Trail Addition #31283.

I am for Alternative 3 (Alternative preference in favor of mountain bike use for this portion of CDNST):
"Under Alternative 3 approximately 31.2 miles of new trail construction would occur from the Skyline Trail (#465) in the La Garita Mountains to Lujan Pass with the purpose of re-routing the CDNST and Colorado Trail from the current location. One spur trail of 0.9 miles would be constructed to connect the CDNST and Colorado Trail to Luder's Campground. *Allowable uses on this trail would include horseback riding, hiking and mountain biking (mechanized use)*. Motorized use would not be permitted. Approximately 2.0 miles of non-motorized trail on the GMUG NF would be decommissioned following construction of the new trail."

Thank You,
Name
address
email

I'm new to this....so critique/advice is welcome....but I think it gets the point across


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Howdy all,

If you haven't already submitted your letter, there's still time. The deadline has been extended until 12/17/2012. So get it done!


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Also, we've got to love the Colorado Trail Foundation. They voted UNANIMOUSLY to support bike access on the new trail. Awesome folks. THANK YOU!

That said, that mountain bikers haven't exactly been well-represented on Colorado Trail trail-building crews. Yeah, I'm guilty too--but I try to send them some money every year instead. Either way, please support these guy. They're supporting us, right??!
The Colorado Trail Home Page


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

This was in the Denver Post this morning:

A rerouting of Continental Divide Trail in southern Colorado could ban bikes - The Denver Post

Woody


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

woody.1 said:


> This was in the Denver Post this morning:
> 
> A rerouting of Continental Divide Trail in southern Colorado could ban bikes - The Denver Post
> 
> Woody


Great Article thanks woody.
It sure sounds like joining and supporting groups like the Colorado Trail Foundation, International Mountain Biking Association and the Colorado Mountain Biking Association would be a good way to help get our voice at the table.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

SingleTrackLovr said:


> Great Article thanks woody.
> It sure sounds like joining and supporting groups like the Colorado Trail Foundation, International Mountain Biking Association and the Colorado Mountain Biking Association would be a good way to help get our voice at the table.


I'm a member of two of those!


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks like IMBA is helping out! Great organization.
Support Bike Access on the Continental Divide Trail | International Mountain Bicycling Association


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

CHUM said:


> Here's how/where to comment:
> https://cara.ecosystem-management.org/Public/CommentInput?Project=31283
> 
> Do they accept email only comments?
> ...


The Environmental Assessment also included an e-mail address to send comments into so I sent it to both.

[email protected],
[email protected]

I added a bit more to the letter suggested above, which by the way I liked....



> As a Colorado resident for more than 20 years and an environmental engineer, I am greatly concerned about the proposal to reduce access to this section of the CO Trail using proposed Alternative 2. I am an avid backpacker, hiker, and mountain biker and value the access to our natural resources for all users. My wife is also an equestrian and trail runner, so we as a family understand the needs of all non-motorized trail users and believe that all can live in harmony using the same trails when they show mutual respect.
> 
> In reference to Continental Divide National Scenic Trail Addition #31283, I strongly prefer Alternative 3 (Alternative preference in favor of mountain bike use for this portion of CDNST): "Under Alternative 3 approximately 31.2 miles of new trail construction would occur from the Skyline Trail (#465) in the La Garita Mountains to Lujan Pass with the purpose of re-routing the CDNST and Colorado Trail from the current location. One spur trail of 0.9 miles would be constructed to connect the CDNST and Colorado Trail to Luder's Campground. Allowable uses on this trail would include horseback riding, hiking and mountain biking (mechanized use). Motorized use would not be permitted. Approximately 2.0 miles of non-motorized trail on the GMUG NF would be decommissioned following construction of the new trail."
> 
> ...


----------



## alanthealan (Jan 22, 2010)

What is the purpose of the reroute, i.e. why is it necessary? I read/skimmed through the EA but did must have missed it.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

TobyGadd said:


> I just received this from a friend:
> 
> A 30 day comment period has just begun regarding the re-location of 32 miles of the co-located CT/CDNST from Lujan Creek to the La Garita Wilderness. This part of the trail is currently on motorized routes. The USFS preferred alternative would make the new trail "Non Mechanized", *effectively closing a large piece of non-wilderness trail to bicycles.*
> USDA Forest Service - Saguache Ranger District NEPA Projects - Continental Divide National Scenic Trail Addition





alanthealan said:


> What is the purpose of the reroute, i.e. why is it necessary? I read/skimmed through the EA but did must have missed it.


To take it off a "motorized path" but at the same time their preferred alternative will also close it to "mechanized" (read bikes) vehicles as well.


----------



## ironbrewer (Oct 17, 2012)

I think they should ban MTB's if they are going to ban motorcycles. I just don't understand why mountain bikes and motorcycles don't work together.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

ironbrewer said:


> I think they should ban MTB's if they are going to ban motorcycles. I just don't understand why mountain bikes and motorcycles don't work together.


Self-propelled sports are in a totally different category than motor sports. About the only thing that bikes have in common with motos is that they both have two wheels.


----------



## ironbrewer (Oct 17, 2012)

And slide down trails to make groves to increase erosion, but more trails are built and maintained by motorcycle advocacy groups. Also motorcycle advocacy groups put a self imposed tax ( OHV stickers) on themselves for trail maintenance.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

ironbrewer said:


> And slide down trails to make groves to increase erosion, but more trails are built and maintained by motorcycle advocacy groups. Also motorcycle advocacy groups put a self imposed tax ( OHV stickers) on themselves for trail maintenance.


Please, let's not derail this thread. If you want to argue about motos, start a new thread in "General." Thanks!


----------



## FTC Rider (Apr 16, 2010)

Sent email in. Hope for the best!


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

Congrats everyone :thumbsup:. Bikes are IN!

Decision Notice and Finding of No Significant Impact - Continental Divide National Scenic Trail and The Colorado Trail Reroute


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Empty_Beer said:


> Congrats everyone :thumbsup:. Bikes are IN!
> 
> Decision Notice and Finding of No Significant Impact - Continental Divide National Scenic Trail and The Colorado Trail Reroute


Terrific news. Thanks for posting this.

THANKS to everyone who wrote letters, made calls, and otherwise advocated on behalf of bikes. THANKS to the land-use agencies for making a great call.


----------



## 3blackbikes (May 4, 2011)

Cool! Thanks to everyone who sent letters, and to the Forest Service letting us keep on riding.


----------

